# A Glass n Half Breamin



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey all,

Well its been a little while since my last report, I havnt been out as much as I would like but theres been a few trips, one to Arthurs Lake[blew its guts out all weekend] a couple down to Margate chasing flatchaps n squid and one up near New Norfolk chasing Bream n Trout. Those trips were organised on sportsfishtas.com so the reports are there.

Well, I went out yesterday arvo for a look and it was blowing its ass off down river, so I just did some shorebashing in the wind, got jack of it pretty quick, shorebashing jsut isnt the same now, think im spoilt :lol: Couple of flatties and a little mullet was all I could muster.

Got out again this arvo, stinkin hot day down here, still a bit windy but there was some shelter just down the road from home[2mins drive]and it dropped right off at one stage.So spent a few hours floating around with my feet in the water, lovin it 8) 8) :lol: Not a whole lot happening fish wise, dropped a small Trout from under some floatsam, for a second I thought it was a Rainbow but it was the gulp worm trailing down its side :lol: :lol: [red colored one] Anyway, ended up just getting one Bream and a dozen pissant flatties, good enough for me considering it was so hot n bright 8)

ok enough talk, time for the piccies..

What are you lookin at ya stinkin mammal ...









ok ok, make sure you get my good side...









If you let me go now I promise I wont splash you in the face...









He Lied :shock: :lol:

And just for the hell of it, couple of scenic shots, first is for all you sweet tooths out there...behold...the promise land!!...otherwise known as Cadburys chocolate factory..









And last, Mount Wellington...









Thanks for reading, 34C today and 18C tomorow...ahhh Tassie, ya gotta love it 8) :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice photos. Tassie weather is unpredictable to say the least. When I was there last ( about 25 years ago) it was the middle of summer and it snowed on Mt Wellington!!!!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

man , thats some pristine countryside , when the weather is good - it looks real good , but from what i've heard , when its bad - its damn near cyclonic , or should i say "blizzardish" ..... up here in brissy , windy as hell and showery since 2007 !! , saturday going to be 36...the wind better bloody be down , because being that hot , i gotta get on the water .. well done , nice dark looking bream.


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Great job on the Bream mate. Must be bloody hard having to fish in such an awful setting!!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Thanks for reading, 34C today


Oh, I guess today was summer then. :lol:

Boody good thumper bream there baldy.

mmmm chocalate.....yum!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

At 34C you got our weather today for that nice bream mate.

If you had a brewery next door to Cadburys you would have the ultimate location, every chance some of the product will arrive at my place in coming months


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Was a great day baldy.
I spent a few hours drifting off Bellerive beach tonight, I'll write up a report if my sadass camera phone pics turn out ok, otherwise all I have to say is a feed of flat chaps, plus a couple of undersized cockies and some baby couta jumped on while trawling my way back to the ramp. My best session yet from the yak!


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

nice bream there mate!
chocolat, fishing, mountains............. what else can i say


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

tasmania...land of the big bream. jeezuz you Tas and SA blokes pull some good bream... nice stuff.

I llived in tassie for nearly 2 years (early 90's), and can vouch for the 'strange' weather patterns. The standard line was 'if you don't like the weather, come back in 5 minutes' as the conditions could change that quickly. On one day (I lived in Campbelltown - central Tas) we had sun, wind, hail, rain and snow all in one day. Bloody wierd.

I also used to play Claremont Golf Course a fair bit and spent plenty of Saturday mornings staring at the Cadbury 'promised land' (and smelling the chocolate on the breeze).


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Davey G said:


> (I lived in Campbelltown - central Tas)


Why would a sane man live in Campbelltown? Atleast an hours drive from any decent fishing !


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Great view of Mt Wellington. And even better from the top. We rode bikes down that mountain when we were there for our honeymoon. Would love to have tried fishing for those big bream where you were but didn't know about yak fishing back then.


----------

